# I came home and found my baby dead today



## Teeny's mom (Jan 7, 2008)

I came home and found my baby dead today. He was a rescue, about 10 years old. I had had him since he was about a year. He had a collapsed trachea and I knew he was fighting a cold. I never could have believed he would be gone. I can't believe it.I am not sure why I am writing this, but I thought that others who love Chi's would understand, he was my baby and I loved him so much. I came home and he wasn't in his inside bed and when I went outside to get him from his outside bed he was on the ground, I can't believe he is gone, I thought Chi's lived a long time, how could my baby just go. He was a blond little piglet who terrorized the cat and loved watching house hunters on HGTV so he could bark at the door bells. He wanted to always give kisses and sleep under the covers. He thought the whole world was out to get his latest toy and protected it by burying it under the cover's of my bed. He was my baby and he is gone. How could my baby go so soon, how do you deal with this. I know you don't have the answers, I just can't sleep, everytime I close my eyes I see my little boy dead. Dear God he is gone, my baby is dead.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i am so sorry


----------



## Teeny's mom (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you, I feel like screaming and I know it won't do any good, but he was my baby and I had no warning, what did I miss, what could I have done better.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh my gosh I'm so sorry for you loss. I can't imagine what you're going through.
*hugs*
Are you going to have the vet do an autopsy to find out the cause ?


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i know how you feel it was the same for me when i lost my first chihuahua. time does help. i know that's so hard to believe right now. i'm just so sorry


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I am so sorry about your baby


----------



## Teeny's mom (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you all. I feel so alone, my baby is gone, and he was by himself when he left me, I just can't get over the fact that he was all alone and I wasn't there to hold him and let him know I loved him.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry.  Try and remember the good times you had with him...I'm sure he knew how lucky he was to have been rescued.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure you were a wonderful mommy. It's totally normal, but please don't spend another moment questioning your actions. Your baby wouldn't want you to do that!!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss but please don't blame yourself it sound like he just keeled over and died try and remember the happy times and that he didn't spend a long time suffering which is a blessing, Sending you BIG hugs x x


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm so sorry (((hugs))) It was just his time to go & alot of times pets & people go when their loved ones aren't there.I think they don't want us to see them go. I wish I had words to make you feel better you just need some time. Then maybe you can rescue another baby I'm sure he would want you to do that (((hugs)))


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats awful and im so sorry, you have come to the right place for good wishes and any help if you just want to chat about your baby!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

I really dont know what to say! 
I am so sorry to hear this.
All i can think to say is be glad it was quick and he did not suffer.

In time you will feel better, which I know might not be what you want to hear right now, but things will slowly get better for you.


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how you feel and it is heartbreaking. I recently lost my 14 year old german sheperd. 

I wish I had the right words to make your pain go away, but I don't. I can only say that time will make it less painful.

Tammie


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am so very sorry. Like the others, I really have no words.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh my goodness that is awful   

Im so so sorry for your loss {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I am so so sorry to hear about your sad loss..

{{{HUGS}} from me and the crew.

RIP little guy may God look over you and protect you.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved, chi. We undestand how heartbreaking and painful it is for you.

*"The Light of My Life" *
You have to stay this time, Mommy
I now have to be free.
Don't be too sad, Mommy
For now I'm resting in peace.
Don't be lost in the dark
Or scared when you're alone
I'm alive in your heart, and my light will shine on.
Please remember that I love you, Mommy
Thank you for adopting me as your chi.

Rest in peace, sweet Teeny.


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss  Was he your first dog? My boyfriend tried to discourage me from getting a dog because he knew I'd be distraught when she eventually dies, but I know she's brought so much to my life so far, and I couldn't imagine never having her now. 

So although your baby is gone, you'll always have those 9 years of time spent with him in your mind, and your heart. It hurts now, but the sadness will eventually turn to beautiful memories that will warm your heart whenever something reminds you of him. 

It's better to have loved and lost than to never have loved at all. Which is a cliche thing to say, but it has always been something i've lived by with my darling pets. I hope the pain doesn't last too long for you x


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Im so sorry for your loss...i cant even imagine what your going through right now
I hope you feel better soon
x x x
x x
x


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

I am so sorry for your tragic loss.

You posted here because you knew we all shared a deep love for chihuahuas. It would be hard for non-dog owners to understand how grievous your loss is.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

i am so sorry. i know how hard it is to loose a pet. you are in our prayers.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh im so sorry to hear that, Your in my thoughts, RIP Baby


----------



## chifreak (Dec 27, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear what happened. I lost a baby in Oct. Jake was killed by a Rotweiller. He was a Yorkie/Chi mix. 3 lbs of love and affection. We only had him for 2 years. I really do know how you feel. You want to scream-pull your hair out-anything to make you feel better.Don't play the guilt thing on yourself. You gave your baby the best home while on this earth and lots of love!!!! Not all dogs have that. We had Jake cremated and keep him next to his picture with another dog,Bogey who at 11, we lost to cancer.
I wish I had some words that would magically make you feel better. Keep talking about it though. PM me if you want. I understand!!!!
Maryann


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss 

Your baby lived a nice long life... and you made it a great one since you rescued him.

RIP, Teeny


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your little boy was loved and he had 10 long wonderful years with you. You rescued him when he needed a loving home, he wanted to return the favor by going to the rainbow bridge while you were away. As hard as it is to lose a pet, I like to think that they are up in heaven playing with all the children who were taken from this world all too soon.

My crew will be sure to bark extra loud when we watch House Hunters in memory of your little one!


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

my heart goes out to you. i too lost one of my babies in oct. she was hit by a car in front of me. it was the most horrible thing i have lived thru.
please don't blame yourself. he is at peace now, waiting for you at rainbow bridge. it hurts and will for a long time. but it will get a little better as time goes on. you gave him a good life and he loved you for it. i'm so sorry that you are having to go thru this. i would take your pain away from you if i could. there is web site that i joined when honeybee was killed. it helped me so much. it called www.petloss.com


----------



## chifreak (Dec 27, 2007)

I just went to that website. It's really nice. I added Jake's name and ordered a candle. I still cry every day.


----------



## LuvMyPrecious (May 23, 2006)

*I am sorry for your loss. I haven't lost a chi yet but I lost my cocker spaniel of 13 yrs 3 yrs ago on the 21st. Unlike your situation my Honeydew waited for me to get home and passed in my arms after about 10 mins. I don't know if it would have been easier to have just come home and find her gone as it was the hardest thing to do to let her go. It does get easier as time goes on. Remember the long happy life Jake had and you will feel better soon. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers and just remember he is waiting for you at the rainbow bridge.*


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so, so sorry for you loss:-(


----------



## chifreak (Dec 27, 2007)

They really are a part of our families, aren't they? The joy they bring is worth the sorrow when we lose them.


----------



## Teeny's mom (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you all so much. Your kindness has helped me get through these last hours.


----------



## Teeny's mom (Jan 7, 2008)

*Thank you all so much for your kindness*

Thank you all for your kindness.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

god that is so awful, i'm so sorry!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

am so sorry to hear about your baby


----------



## lostlolli (Nov 20, 2007)

that is horrible...
i have tears in my eyes, i can't imagine going through that.
i'm so sorry to hear that. we can only hope he is in a better
place...r.i.p lil guy.<3


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Just reading your post is heartbreaking, and we've all been there, although I've never come home to find one dead like that. That must have been so awful for you. 

I lost my 15 yr. old lab/mix a few days before Christmas, so I know how much you are hurting right now. I also volunteer with a rescue group, and I thank you for rescuing your little guy. My dog are rescues, too. You can never find one to take his place, but you'll find another little one to love, and that will help.


----------



## Ruthann (Mar 25, 2007)

I am soooo sorry. Try not to beat yourself up. You may never know what happened. Maybe he had something wrong with his heart. One of mine just dropped one day. She was 12 and very active. She was begging for a green bean from my Mom and just dropped. I wasn't home and I beat myself over it. Can you tell me what State you live in? I would give you a chi. God Bless, Ruth


----------

